# A mayday call after catching Spanish, Spade, sheepie, Tog & Flounder (Aug 4, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*A mayday call after catching Spanish, Spade, sheepie, Tog & Flounder (Aug 4, 2019)*

*A mayday call after catching Spanish, Spade, sheepie, Tog & Flounder (Aug 4, 2019)*

I went to CBBT on a calm day. Caught Spanish mackerel, a bunch of spadefish (some at 4-6 LB), Sheepie, Tautog and flounder.
When I saw black cloud miles away, I immediately headed for the shore 3+ miles away.

There were several situations I almost made mayday calls in the past. But this time, I didn’t have to think. When the wind changed from 30 knots to 40-50 knots, I made a mayday call.

A dispatcher responded immediately. There was another distressed call from a sail boat at the same time. Because of the wind noise and two different conversations, I couldn’t hear very well and I couldn’t tell if the responses were toward me or the sail boat.

For about an hour, I stay at the first small boat channel of CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) which is well known location for fishermen.
Though a dispatcher didn’t know the locations of boat channels. Later when the wind started to subside, someone on the rescue boats recognized my location when I mentioned Buoy 44 restaurant. 

I guess everyone knows Buoy 44 restaurant. I said “a mile off the Buoy 44 restaurant where a bunch of green and red lights on the bridge spans for the boat pass”.

The wind and rain were subsided when they confirmed my location. Instead of leaving my location, I stayed so that they can complete the missions. And I was exhausted and freezing. I wanted to be towed to the shore. When rescue boats were coming, I heard that they located the green and red lights I indicated. 

Thank God it was westerly wind (not N, Not E, Not SE). The waves weren't too high.

A fishing log with fish, storm and rescue boats:





Thank you
Joe


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Great video Joe. Can't imagine how exhausting it must've been to hold that spot for an hour. I never thought of adding pool noodles to the hatch, makes perfect sense though. They weigh basically nothing.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I have followed your posts for a year or so. You are one of the best Kayak fisherman I have ever seen or heard of.
But the some of the conditions you fish in have always made me feel you are on the ragged edge for an something to happen. I mean this with respect for someone who enjoys your posts and would like to keep on seeing them.
I realize a post like this leaves me open for you to tell me ti F off and mind my on business. But I really don't mean the post to be like that.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe I’m glad you survived to fish another day. That just shows how fast the weather can change. Good decision there to call for help.


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

There's a cure for stupid


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Matey said:


> There's a cure for stupid


If you had one quarter of the experience Joe has you would know that even with a good forecast bad weather can still pop up. Joe has done more for this board that anyone as far as educating us on kayak fishing and safety. Take you insults someone else!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

NH Paul said:


> If you had one quarter of the experience Joe has you would know that even with a good forecast bad weather can still pop up. Joe has done more for this board that anyone as far as educating us on kayak fishing and safety. Take you insults someone else!


Amen!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone that has kayak experience knows that a nice day can unexpectedly change. Knowing when to ask for help and trying to be macho is the difference between smart and stupid. Good job Joe!


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

NH Paul said:


> If you had one quarter of the experience Joe has you would know that even with a good forecast bad weather can still pop up. Joe has done more for this board that anyone as far as educating us on kayak fishing and safety. Take you insults someone else!


8 years this troll has had an account to make 3 posts, and in this one he goes after one our best kayak contributors with an incorrectly phrased idiom. There is NO cure for stupid, but fortunately there is a Report Post option for pierandsurf forum members.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I sold my Hobie Outback because i just need a lot more room to fish , i developed heat stroke one day and was barely hanging on but made it to shore and collapsed . People who kayak fish in winter are really nuts lol, i don't know Joe but glad he's OK . I know more than a few kayak guys who did not make it.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

herb said:


> I sold my Hobie Outback because i just need a lot more room to fish , i developed heat stroke one day and was barely hanging on but made it to shore and collapsed . People who kayak fish in winter are really nuts lol, i don't know Joe but glad he's OK . I know more than a few kayak guys who did not make it.


I'm with ya at 59 I wouldn't dream of it on a yak , I however bought a 12-6 dinghy much more stable and a motor that gets me back quicker if need be , doesn't seem to be as popular here on the east coast I bought it off a marine corps diver who took it out 20 miles with 3 divers off the west coast so I'm thinking that short distance is no problem even then I'd only venture out in light winds , otherwise I'm staying in the inlet ,, I'm glad he made it back , people don't understand how quick the bay gets nasty it's not the size of the waves it's the space between them its relentless 

9


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great fishing and survival video!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Scared? When I go out, I always have my VHF radio with weather alert on. Don't rely on sight alone. My buddy Eric and me got caught by an approaching storm from the West with gusts up to 45 knots. I caught the alert early enough to paddle in as opposed to waiting until the last minute. We were about a mile out when the winds kicked in, but close enough to make the beach before the storm was upon us. Weather Alert always on! Glad you learned and not becoming a statistic.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The fact that you turned this crazy situation into a safety PSA shows how skilled you are. It's a reminder that you can do everything right and still end up in a bad situation. Those summer squalls are no joke.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is my video about 10 years ago.
Some people practice:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Speedbag67! (Aug 22, 2019)

*You did the right thing calling for HELP*



ComeOnFish said:


> *A mayday call after catching Spanish, Spade, sheepie, Tog & Flounder (Aug 4, 2019)*
> 
> I went to CBBT on a calm day. Caught Spanish mackerel, a bunch of spadefish (some at 4-6 LB), Sheepie, Tautog and flounder.
> When I saw black cloud miles away, I immediately headed for the shore 3+ miles away.
> ...


When your in this type of situation its better to call or radio for help, just to be sure that somebody knows where you are if things got out of hand.
Stay safe...keep on fishing.


----------

